# Komme auf Angezeigte Partitionen nicht drauf...



## hhunderter (11. Juli 2011)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, ich habe ne Externe Festplatte, wo noch 2 Partitionen mit Daten drauf sind.
Diese werden mir mit Laufwerksbuchstaben angezeit aber ohne Name und ich komme auf diese auch nicht mehr drauf....
gibt es eine möglichkeit wieder an die Daten ranzukommen , sind Teilweise wichtige Daten drauf an die ich nicht mehr dran komme....


----------



## PC Heini (11. Juli 2011)

Grüss Dich

Lief diese HD schon mit dem jetztigen System?
Gibts irgend ne Fehlermeldung?
Fehlt das nötige Programm, um die Daten zu öffnen?
Wurde die HD einfach abgezogen und nicht ordnungsgemäs abgemeldet?
Ist die HD ev verschlüsselt?
EV fehlen auch nur die Zugriffsrechte.


----------



## hhunderter (11. Juli 2011)

Die Platte lief schonmal unter dem jetztigen System , das einzige was angezeigt wird ist das Windows die Platte Formatieren will...
Programm habe ich nie dafür benutzt immer durch windows kam ich drauf und Verschlüsselt ist de auch nicht.
Ich hatte was Kopiert gehabt , wollte das aber abrechen , dadurch ist mein Explorer hängen geblieben.


----------



## PC Heini (11. Juli 2011)

Ich denk mir mal, dass es sich um einen Partitionstabellen Defekt der HD handelt.

Auszug aus folgendem Link;

" Hinweise zu Bootsektor (Partitionssektor).

Bei einem Problem mit dem Bootsektor (Partitionssektor) ist die Partition oder das Laufwerk vorhanden.

Die Partition erscheint als unformatiert oder RAW (Rohformat ohne Dateisystem).

Ursache hierfür kann ein defekter Bootsektor (Partitionssektor) oder das Dateisystem sein.
Dieses kann man in Tesdisk überprüfen und gegebenenfalls wiederherstellen.
Wenn der Bootsektor (Partitionssektor) in Ordnung ist, ist es ein Hinweis auf das Dateisystem.
Bei Probleme mit dem Dateisystem hilft Datenrettungssoftware.
Infos dazu unter Menüs in Testdisk das Menü [Advanced].
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/sho...98&postcount=6
Ist auch im Post Wiederherstellungsbeispiel mit integriert. "

Nachzulesen hier; http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869
Da ist auch die wiederherstellung der Partitionstabelle beschrieben.

Inwiefern Deinen Daten was passiert, kann ich nicht abschätzen. Sonst zuerst mit Recuva probieren Daten auszulesen.

Beschreibung und Load dess Programms; http://recuva.soft-ware.net/download.asp

Mehr Ideen hab ich im Moment nicht auf Lager.


----------

